# How Long Do We Need off Between Cycles?



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Found this whilst browsing may be useful to people needing to know how long is needed off

How Long Do We Need off Between Cycles?

How long do we need to be off steroids between cycles?

If you already know something about steroids, you will know that steroids should be used in cycles. A steroid cycle is a limited time period in which steroids are used while a goal is being achieved (e.g. gain strength, gain mass, or lose fat). During this period an individuals natural hormone production will be suppressed; their cholesterol profile will almost certainly be adversely affected, and their blood pressure will probably rise. As such, when this limited periods of use ends it is important to take time off.

At the beginning of the off period drugs and supplements will be administered (usually nolvadex/timoxifen and tribulus) in order to stimulate natural hormone production this is what we call post cycle therapy or PCT. During the PCT period, and in the weeks and months following, cholesterol and blood pressure will gradually return to normal (with the help of sound dietary habits and cardio-vascular exercise).

But heres the big question: how long should steroid cycles last, and how long should the gap between cycles last?

Well, for those interested in minimizing risk and the possibility of side effects the answer is the more time off the better. Studies have shown that for 50% of men it takes 6-12months for natural testosterone production to fully resume after a steroid cycle. That said, taking a full year off after each cycle would be ideal. Some will, on the other hand, advise time on = time off, or two-thirds on, one third off, while others never come off and become reliant on steroids (or testosterone replacement therapy) for life. My suggestion is that even those anxious to achieve results, who want to minimize their time off between cycles, should obey the following rule:

TIME ON + PCT = TIME OFF

So, what if someone did a 10 week cycle using testosterone enanthate? Well, pct (post-cycle therapy) would not begin until 13, because large amounts of a relatively long acting steroid like enanthate would still be in the body in weeks 11 and 12: there is no sense in starting pct (with the objective of stimulating natural testosterone production), while large amounts of a steroid are still in the body, keeping natural production firmly shut down. If pct lasted 4 weeks it would not be over until the end of week 16. So time on + pct would equal 16 weeks, meaning that the individual should take at least 16 weeks off before cycling with steroids again.

Here are a couple further examples (warming these are more advanced cycles probably NOT suitable unless you are an experienced bodybuilder and steroid user):

1. A Short 6-Week Cycle:

350mgs Testosterone Propionate, Weeks 1-6 (inject 100mgs eod)

350mgs Nandrolone Phenylpropionate, Weeks 1-6 (inject 100mgs eod)

0.25mgs Letrozole 2x/wk (increase to eod or ed if required), Weeks 1-6

40mgs Nolvadex ed, Week 8 (+ Tribulus)

30mgs Nolvadex ed, Week 9 (+ Tribulus)

20mgs Nolvadex ed, Week 10 (+ Tribulus)

***Time on + pct = 10 weeks in this case, so at least 10 weeks off before another cycle***

2. A Long 12-Week Cycle:

400mgs Testosterone Enanthate, Weeks 1-12

300mgs Nandrolone Decanoate, Weeks 1-12

0.25mgs Letrozole 2x/wk (increase to eod or ed if required), Weeks 1-12

40mgs Nolvadex ed, Week 15 (+ Tribulus)

30mgs Nolvadex ed, Week 16 (+ Tribulus)

30mgs Nolvadex ed, Week 17 (+ Tribulus)

20mgs Nolvadex ed, Week 18 (+ Tribulus)

***Time on + pct = 18 weeks in this case, so at least 18 weeks off before another cycle***

Additional points to consider when constructing a good cycle:

Hcg is optional at 1000iu per week on cycle, and/or during the first two weeks of Post-Cycle Therapy (PCT)

If you try letrozole (mentioned above), this will inhibit the conversion of testosterone to estrogens, thus protecting you from side effects such as gynaecomastia. Letrozole is good because unlike arimidex (a similar drug) it does not hurt your cholesterol profile. Nevertheless, you have to remember that letrozole should always be used in TINY dosages. Use too much and it will kill your libido, and your gains, because it will reduce your estrogens too far.

Anabolic Steroids often raise red blood cell counts, and blood pressure. If you take one asperine per day it will do you no harm, and it will help keep your blood pressure down. Also, DRINK LOTS OF WATER on cycle as this will keep your blood pressure down.

To protect your prostate you should add lots of fresh ginger to your cooking. Ginger inhibits the 5-LO enzyme, and enzyme which converts energy into something called 5-HETE which feeds prostate cancer. You can also use 1mg of Finasteride per day while on cycle, which helps prevent the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone (DHT).

As you know, to keep you bad/LDL cholesterol levels low and your good/HDL cholesterol levels high you need to eat a lot of foods that contain good fats. Remember, Good& fats help you a lot off cycle, because they enhance your natural hormone production.

1. Fatty fish containing omega-3 Fats (Sardines, Salmon, Mackeral) and/or fish oil tablets

2. Ground flax seeds or flax seed oil (the oil must have been kept in the fridge in the shop, and must be kept in the fridge at home)

3. Nuts (almonds, walnuts, brazil nuts, etc) and seeds (pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, ground flax seeds.

4. Olive Oil

5. Unrefined vegetables oils (flax seed oil; hemp seed oil; pumpkin seed oil; sunflower oil; sesame seed oil - all of which must normally be kept in the fridge when they are unrefined)

(Note: never consume refined vegetable oils or hydrogenated vegetable fats, because they will raise you LDL cholesterol a lot)

You need lots of vitamins and antioxidants from vegetables, salads, and fruit. The antioxidants will remove waste products from the cells in the body (the sort of waste that can, in some people, make cancer more likely). Also, as an insurance it is a good idea to use a strong multivitamin and mineral every day.

Always remember that spending plenty of time off steroids is the best ways to ensure that your hold onto your gains: time off protects your natural hormone production, and in turn your natural hormone production protects your gains. That way you build muscle, and keep your muscle. If the amounts of steroids you use are too large, and if you stay on too long, you mess up your natural hormone and your health, and the result is that you lose your gains.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

time on equals time off, so if your on cycle for 12 weeks, take 12 weeks til next one


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

barsnack said:


> time on equals time off, so if your on cycle for 12 weeks, take 12 weeks til next one


Did you read that thread, time on plus pct is same time off


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> time on equals time off, so if your on cycle for 12 weeks, take 12 weeks til next one


Are you on cannabis matey ?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

This whole " Time on = Time off" is just some internet hype no idea where it came from...? Its just some guideline, I think.......

No one can really answer "This question" as some individuals recover quicker and some take longer.

The only correct way to tell how long to leave between cycles, is to get bloodwork done which will tell you if you have recovered.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If you get bloods done you should be safe to go back on after you have fully recovered, everyone is different but i think the time on - time off thing is just a safety net for people who don't get bloods done

Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royston (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, i thought is was just internet hype..possible safety, but i did read somewhere that 4weeks off is enough (after pct). I am trying to find it. I'll post it up if i do.

Everyone is different. So if bloods are clean, back to normal.. hit it again.

But if time on + pct = time off ....explain how you can blast and cruise??

I had been blasting and cruising for almost 2yrs straight. Got my bloods done a month ago for the 1st time. results were not too bad considering. I have been "off" 5 weeks now inc. pct of clomid, nolva and hcg. Will get bloods done again in 2 weeks and if normal back on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

time on = time off means nothing when it comes to recovery as it may take 6 months to fully recover after a heavy 3 month cycle.......

but then most measure recovery because they can get wood in the morning


----------

